# aust zoo pics from last week



## steve6610 (Sep 23, 2007)

thought i'd post some mixed pics i took while spending some time at the zoo on wensday last week,


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 23, 2007)

Woah that cassowary looks like it want to kill you LOL

Nice pics.... looks like you had fun meanwhile the rest of us were working :shock:


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 23, 2007)

few more...........


----------



## Trouble (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice pics Ponybug
I bet it was a nice day out


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 23, 2007)

:shock: that cassawary was trying to kill my foot, almost got me to, 

yes trouble, it was a nice couple hours, going back again in march to spend a couple days there,


----------



## jay76 (Sep 23, 2007)

nice photos steve


----------



## mrsshep77 (Sep 23, 2007)

Awesome photo's Steve!!! I can't wait to go back!!! Next march I might have to join you!!!!


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 23, 2007)

hi mell, that would be great, better then walking around on my own, :lol:

thanks jarrod, i'm gettin better at my pics..........


----------



## mrsshep77 (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah but I was thinking of you the whole day you were there.... without me!!!
It'll be fun!!!!

Hmmmmm you are nearly as good as me with my pics!!! hehe


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 23, 2007)

i know you were thinking about me, it's a shame you had to work, but next time, 

i'm getting better, with lots of pratise...........


----------



## scorps (Sep 23, 2007)

i didnt see any reps lol


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 23, 2007)

aww very nice pony!! i wish i could vist aust zoo one day


----------



## Lesa (Sep 23, 2007)

My oldies have a unit on the Sunshine Coast. We hit Australia Zoo at least once a year (usually 2 or 3 times) the kids love it (so do the grown ups). We are heading down to the Sunny Coast this arv and your pics have motivated us to do the zoo again! Thanks for that!


----------



## firedragon (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice death stare from the cassowary, i used to hate when they come at you for ya food at bbq's.. I'm so jealous, i miss nth qld think i'll have to come back for an extended holiday one day definitely my favorite place in australia


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 23, 2007)

scorps, the rep pics are in another thread, 

that cassowary was after my foot, heh, i just dropped the camera down and clicked, but it turned out to be a great pic,


----------



## redline (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice pics. Do u have anymore?


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 23, 2007)

hi redline, i have more in another thread, i do have a couple others, but these were the best


----------

